# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Παναγιώτης Δ. [Panagiotis D.]

## pantelis2009

Πριν ακόμη πέσει το Θεολόγος Β που είναι των πλοιοκτητών Βασιλειάδη - Δημητρίου, στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και με τους κατασκευαστές Φράτη - Κοτσέλη και ναυπηγό την Δίδα Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του νεότερου Παναγιώτης Δ.
Μόλις εχθές ήλθαν οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες και όπως βλέπετε ήδη ξεκίνησαν να κόβουν τις πρώτες ...έδρες.
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-01-11-06-2016.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-03-11-06-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εύγε Παντελεήμονα για την είδηση !!! Και μην αρχίσεις σε παρακαλώ να αναρωτιέσαι που μαθαίνουν τις ειδήσεις και τα ονόματα για τα νέα αμφίπλωρα..... Όλοι από εσένα τα μαθαίνουν, πριν ακόμα καν αρχίσουν να κολλιούνται μεταξύ τους οι λαμαρίνες (κυριολεκτικά), τα αντιγράφουν και μετά πάνε στα διάφορα sites και το παίζουν ...Πόντιοι (Πιλάτοι) και ...Παναγίες (Βρεφοκρατούσες) !!!!!

Αφού θυμίσω ότι τα "παλαιότερα" ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ βρίσκονται πλέον εδώ και καιρό στην Βραζιλία, να συμπληρώσω ότι το νέο _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ_ θα κτιστεί στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση με το νέο ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β, και οι πρώτες του λαμαρίνες βρίσκονται ακριβώς κάτω από την ....σκιά του.

IMG_0292.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/06/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Η τρόπιδα από το Παναγιώτης Δ άρχισε να στήνεται, οι νομείς συνεχίζουν να ετοιμάζονται, ενώ νέες σοδειές από λαμαρίνες και διάφορα άλλα υλικά έρχονται στο ναυπηγείο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-07-16-07-2016.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-09-16-07-2016.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-10-16-07-2016.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Απορώ πάντως με αυτό το κόλλημα που έχουν κάποιοι πλοιοκτήτες να δίνουν τα ίδια ακριβώς ονόματα στα πλοία τους. Δόξα σοι ο Θεός η ελληνική γλώσσα περιέχει ένα σωρό ονόματα. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, μετά από λίγα χρόνια θα λέμε για "το Παναγιώτης Δ που έγινε τότε πριν το άλλο Παναγιώτης Δ κλπ κλπ". 

Τέλοσπαντων, καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι στη κατασκευή του πλοίου και συγνώμη για την παρατήρηση.

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα στο νέο ferry.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάμε να δούμε και μία σημερινή φωτό από το ξεκίνημα - εξέλιξη της μέχρι τώρας κατασκευής του νέου _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ_, στο ναυπηγείο Φράττη - Κοτσέλη (χώρος Παναγιωτάκη) στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0122__.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 23/07/2016_

----------


## manolisfissas

Ας δούμε και δυο φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής από κοντά. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-6-8-2016-01.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-6-8-2016-02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή φωτό της μέχρι τώρα κατάστασης του νέου αμφίπλωρου. Από αύριο (μετά τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές) ξαναρχίζουν στο φουλ οι εργασίες κατασκευής.

IMG_0287.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 03/09/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Φρέσκο σημερινό πράγμα. Όπως λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος μετά τις διακοπές, γύρισαν ....ορεξάτοι. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-14-13-09-2016.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-16-13-09-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως γύρισαν ορεξάτοι. Κοιτάξτε τις διαφορές μέσα σε 15 μέρες. 

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-17-28-09-2016.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-18-28-09-2016.jpg ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-19-28-09-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα δύο πανέμορφα αδελφάκια (από τα ομορφότερα αμφίπλωρα μας) μαζί στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή.

IMG_0066.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/04/2019_

Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, είναι ή πράσινη διχρωμία στο όνομα του _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ_ στον καθρέφτη του. Και άσχημη φαίνεται και δεν νομίζω πως κάτι μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως μου είπε ο πλοιοκτήτης το Παναγιώτης Δ μέσα στη βδομάδα θα φύγει για το Ρίο, αλλά ακόμη δεν ξέρει πια μέρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Παναγιώτης Δ* αναχώρησε σήμερα το πρωί από τα Παλούκια για το Ρίο ώστε να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του εκεί. Αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στον Ισθμό Κορίνθου. Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ-Δ-180-13-06-2018.jpg

----------

